# Comment marche iTunes



## Eric27 (18 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques jours je tente de comprendre comment fonctionne iTunes, je m'explique :
J'ai à peut près une trentaine de musique et je souhaite les importés dans Itunes, mais voilà le problème : il m'en fout partout, dans le dossier musique dans le dossier I tunes, bref il doit dupliquer mes musiques au moins 3 fois.

Que faire ?


----------



## chim (18 Juin 2007)

Il suffit de faire glisser tes fichiers sur l'icone itunes du dock et le tour est jou&#233;. (Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre ce que tu as d&#233;j&#224; fait)


----------



## Eric27 (18 Juin 2007)

Voilà ! C'est parfait, merci pour le conseil


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2007)

Il suffit surtout de consulter l'aide d'iTunes...


----------



## Alycastre (18 Juin 2007)

Eric27 a dit:


> bref il doit dupliquer mes musiques au moins 3 fois.
> 
> Que faire ?



Sûrement pas .... 1 fois, oui


----------



## fafamat (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de metter une cd sur mon pc mac book pro, sur i tunes, il s'y es mis tout es bon, mais seulement je titre du cd et des chansons ne s'inscrit pas, il y a juste écrit ( piste 1 piste2 piste 3....) j'aimerai que le nom de l'artiste et des chansons se mettent ou faut t'il que je le fasse moi ? Je pensais que ça se fesai automatiquement. Merci de vos réponses. 
Je viens d'avoir comme cadeau de noel le mac book pro et l i pod nano, alors la je galère un peu pour me familiariser avec tous ca :


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2011)

Pour que les titres soient taggés automatiquement il faut être connecté à internet.
Et dans de très rares cas l'album n'est pas référencé sur la base de données qu'utilise iTunes. Dans ce cas il faut rentrer les titres à la main.


----------

